# Liyu TC631 coreldraw x5



## wolinee (Nov 25, 2011)

hi there i bought a plotter liyu tc 631 and i am stuck with software 
need some help to make work with my coreldraw x5 playing around for far too long and still no cutting coming out from my plotter 
so far I installed a demo version of vinylmaster and successfully cut some testing cut and that is all
I been actually thinking about to buy a copy of vinylmaster but is very expensive please help
thanks


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

with coral draw you can directly cut from signcutpro,
if you get the add on sign tools x4 its 30 days trail period after that you could buy it


----------



## MrUKCutter2 (Aug 2, 2013)

reeceb36 said:


> with coral draw you can directly cut from signcutpro,
> if you get the add on sign tools x4 its 30 days trail period after that you could buy it


If you purchase signcutpro, You can design in coreldraw, x3-x5-x6 and then export directly to signcutpro and then cut. Its a very easy and simple way to use, coreldraw-signcutpro.


----------



## kabuum (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi wolinee, did you manage to solve the problem? How are you satisfied with that plotter? I'm interesting in buying TC631 or SC631 but can't decide yet..
Can this be conencted on OS WIN7 32bit or 64bit?


----------

